# مطلوب وكلاء للمنتج الاول من نوعه q.t.m make-up cover



## qtm-cosmetic (21 ديسمبر 2011)

Bienvenue à QTM MAKE- UP Cover
cherchons d´agents commerciaux 
Notre vision est de faire QTM le premier nom qui vient à l’esprit de toute personne cherchant des cosmétiques abordables et de qualité.

مرحبا بكم في QTM MAKE-UP 
مطلوب وكلاء 
رؤيتنا هي أن تصبح QTM الاسم الأول الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن لكل من يبحث عن مستحضرات التجميل الجيدة و بأسعار معقولة.

Welcome to QTM MAKE-UP Cover

We are Looking for Agents 
Our vision in QTM is to become the first name that comes in the minds for anyone seek for quality cosmetics at affordable prices.


----------

